# ECA/T3 vs Clen/keto/T3



## jmorrison (Aug 18, 2010)

I have used ECA many many times with success, but it seems lately that I am not responding to it.  

What are some pros/cons of Clen/Keto over ECA?  Bear in mind T3 will be used and this will be on cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2010)

subbed


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 18, 2010)

what is your bf%


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 18, 2010)

Around 14%.  Do they differ in effectiveness based on BF?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 23, 2010)

To the Top says I!  

Also reposting in Anabolic.


----------



## CG (Jan 27, 2011)

ever hear back on this one?


----------

